# Cleiton Sebastio



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Clefton Sebastio*

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/cleitonsebastio.asp

A 7-footer from Brazil. No scouting info, anyone know something about him?


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

We are gonna have a story on him tonight complete with scouting report trust me your gonna want to read this. I talked to the kid and he is definately the real deal!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Ooooohh im intrigued :yes:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Ooooohh im intrigued :yes:


me too.


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*about this kid...*

...it says in his profile that he was born in 1979. Wouldn't he have to sign with a team as a free agent?  He isn't eligible to be drafted, or is there a loophole I don't know about?


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

He is not a kid he is 25 years old...


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Yup he was in college for 3 years this year he's just like Araujo who was born in 1980. Or as I like to call it the Christian Drejer rule !! 
 :grinning:


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*Ok, but he still is too old to be drafted.*

An international player becomes automatically eligible to be drafted in the year in which they turn 22. He should have to sign with a team as a free agent. What gives, here?


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> He is not a kid he is 25 years old...


How old do you think Araujo is? He's 24 and trust me being older than 23 hurts you in any draft year!


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

J-MAC follow me here bro he was in college for the past 3 years but left school this year. Because of his birthdate how it falls he was in college during his 22nd birthday. He is allowed in the draft.


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*Ok, you just beat me to it.*

I didn't see your original post until after the fact. Anyways, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

It's cool here is some law straight from the NBPA (National Basketball Players Association)

"A foreign player is eligible to be selected in an NBA Draft held during the calendar year in which such player has his twenty-second (22nd) birthday. Any foreign player who is older than twenty-two (22), and who was not selected in the NBA Draft held during the calendar year of his twenty-second (22nd) birthday, is a Rookie Free Agent." 

Just for everyone else you might how further questions about this
Because he was born in January the draft did not take place in that calendar year until June. Because he was in school during June he circumvented the rule.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

In what cave did you find this guy? I never heard anything about him. Got links?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is a DenverPost article on him:

Brazilian hulk could add to success story 

The same agent that brought Nene and Leandrinho to the NBA. :yes: Just to get things right, his name is Cleiton Sebastião.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> We are gonna have a story on him tonight complete with scouting report trust me your gonna want to read this. I talked to the kid and he is definately the real deal!



He is not a kid for god sake........He is 25 years old...


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Here is a DenverPost article on him:
> 
> Brazilian hulk could add to success story
> ...


In 2003, 10ppg and 10rpg at a Juco?? Hmmmm...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You say he is the real deal and yet he is in the 2nd round in the mock. Is he good enough to contribute as a rookie?


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> You say he is the real deal and yet he is in the 2nd round in the mock. Is he good enough to contribute as a rookie?


My bad Hong Kong Fooey (I loved that cartoon!) I meant by saying he's the real deal that he is a serious draft prospect who could be one of those second round contributor's.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> My bad Hong Kong Fooey (I loved that cartoon!) I meant by saying he's the real deal that he is a serious draft prospect who could be one of those second round contributor's.


Oh okay. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is brand new Matthew's article about Cleiton:

Man at Work: Cleiton Sebastião 

I loved his work ethic, his passion for defense and that he already can speak english.

I'm not saying he will be a Ben Wallace, I am just wondering if Cleiton models his game (or at least his hair) after Big Ben.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Ok, I'll tell you this for sure, he's definitley not 7'0. He's 6'10, tops. He's not too skilled, he's outmatched by smaller, quicker players. He has a good work ethic though. The skills just aren't there yet. The Ben Wallace similarities end at thier hair, that's all. He's not a good shot blocker at all. He's VERY raw to say the least. Late 2nd rd pick at best in my opinion.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A 25 y/o raw player doesn't sound to promising.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rodzilla</b>!
> Ok, I'll tell you this for sure, he's definitley not 7'0. He's 6'10, tops. He's not too skilled, he's outmatched by smaller, quicker players. He has a good work ethic though. The skills just aren't there yet. The Ben Wallace similarities end at thier hair, that's all. He's not a good shot blocker at all. He's VERY raw to say the least. Late 2nd rd pick at best in my opinion.


Where did you see him playing?


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

I seen him play he's not that bad... like I said he could make the 2nd round easy maybe not early but late second heck ya. If remon van hare, Peter Fehse and Sinnovic can get drafted any big guy can :grinning:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> I seen him play he's not that bad... like I said he could make the 2nd round easy maybe not early but late second heck ya. If remon van hare, Peter Fehse and Sinnovic can get drafted any big guy can :grinning:


If he is drafted, that alone would be really huge for a guy like him. :yes:


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

I've seen him play here in Cleveland.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Rodzilla he clearly not as bad as you make him and I by no means think he's a early second rounder. I agree with the late second projections !!!:yes:


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Here you guys go his scouting report 
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/cleitonsebastiao.asp


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Matthew, 
I was just wondering if you have seen him play in person. I personally think his draft stock will be highly dependent upon what he measures out at. I personally think he will measure short. You're right in your scouting report though, he has had fluctuations in weight. He seems to be keeping it off now though. It's not that he's THAT bad, its just that the skills aren't there yet. He has a great work ethic and uses both hands around the basket extremely well. He has subpar to average athleticism, which will hurt him in the eyes of most nba scouts. His long arms should be able to make up for that though. I still think that he will be a late 2nd rd pick, unless he gets a great measurement.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

No I haven't seen him play in person but I got a couple game tapes of him in Brazil and a nice workout tape this month. I was impressed to say the least. I agree he might be around 6-10 1/2 to 6-11 at best be he's not lower than 6-10. I agree with you and I must say I can tell you have seen him play. But at his age he has more skills than former 25 year old draft prospect Uche Amadi of Wyoming


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

You're right, he does have more skills then Amadi. Amadi was definitley shorter, but a better athlete and built like a house. Sebastio does have better work ethic and basketball iq. If you would be interested in making copies of any of the tapes of foreign prospects that you have, I'd gladly pay you for them.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

ESPN Insider just ran an article on him today. Like usual, everything Chad Ford writes has to be taken with a grain of salt, but here's some snippets of it:

 snippets are not allowed for Insider. You can put it in your own words and give us a link to the article.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

That is one scary looking guy. He certainly is built like a house. Perhaps he could develop into a Dale Davis/Charles Oakley-type enforcer. The big strong guy who protects the star, is an almost extinict position in the NBA today, so I'm sure some team will be interested in him. He'd be a good pick for the Spurs, if they could get a early or mid 2nd rounder; Timmy needs a on-court bodyguard sometimes. I just hope he doen't go Kermit Washington on someone (Washington was Kareem Abdul-Jabaar's enforcer, and he nearly killed Rudy T in an on-court fight).


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

I think Sofo can beat him....


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

I think I've found my favorite prospect for this year's draft.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> I think Sofo can beat him....


I don't.

The way Chad Ford talks about him I don't know why he isn't a first round pick. Whenever I read Chad Ford articles I'm convinced that the particular player is the second comming of Jordon/Bird/Magic/whoever. He just seems incredible though and if he is really as strong as they say he is, there is enough reason to take him in the LATE first round. I mean, Ben Wallace still doesn't have an offensive game, but he's an all-star.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> I think Sofo can beat him....


Now that's a match up.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!


Just wondering, but does he have knee problems? I see a brace around his left knee.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I really hope this guy suceeds. He seems to have the work ethic to be a good rebounder and defender. 

Dale Davis has absolutley no jumper or offensive game, but he has had like a 12 year career. 

I could see Celion topping out at like 6 points, 8 rebounds and a little under a block a game.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

If given the opportunity, he will be very good. Alot fo teams will look at his age and shy away. He can become a Ben Wallace player, he has the body and work ethic. I see him as a Theo Ratliff.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Have you guys seen his website? It is quite interesting, there is a game tape and a couple of workout tapes on it as well, one of them is with the Raptors. It was very interesting for me as I have never seen a workout tape from an NBA workout, anyway check it out: Cleiton Sebastiao Website


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

From the website movies.

Nice touch off the glass and from 15ft. Good FT shooter.
Not very fast.
Lumbering, not quick or agile.
For 280 odd pounds, not naturally stong. Only did 11 reps of 225 for the bench press.


----------



## aircanada (May 17, 2004)

Wow cleiton really impressed me in those videos. But the the workout tape not with the raptors seemed to be edited. Of course his personel would want to make him look great but overall though he suprised me a lot.


----------

